# Got busted at the lab for cheating on a urine drug test



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

So I just took a urine test for Oreilly Auto parts and I got caught at the lab. When the guy took the temperature it was 105 (used two hand warmers), should've just used one. He then said to give him the container that I used to cheat. This was my first time ever cheating on a drug test and I didn't know that I was going to be timed (3 minutes) and the door had to be open. Why don't people post this stuff here since it's important. From all the research that I did, no one mentioned that the door had to be open and that you're timed. I thought I was going to be able to go in the restroom and take as long as I needed so the pee could cool down. Anyways, I hope other people who have to take a drug test read this.


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Feb 12, 2015)

Forte said:


> So I just took a urine test for Oreilly Auto parts and I got caught at the lab. When the guy took the temperature it was 105 (used two hand warmers), should've just used one. He then said to give him the container that I used to cheat. This was my first time ever cheating on a drug test and I didn't know that I was going to be timed and the door had to be open. Why don't people post this stuff here since it's important. From all the research that I did, no one mentioned that the door had to be open and that you're timed. I thought I was going to be able to go in the restroom and take as long as I needed so the pee could cool down. Anyways, I hope other people who have to take a drug test read this.


Sorry bro. Stuff is gonna happen. It costs money for them to send you to the lab. Of course the dudes have a job to do. Piss is their business, they sell a service like the auto parts store sells parts. But, it's not like it was a probie or anything. Maybe talk to your boss if you really want to keep the job. It's just weed right?

Anyway, good luck looking for a new job. They aren't supposed to give the reason you got let go to anyone calling. Find a job where they don't really care if you smoke weed. Like construction or small business where they really can't afford to spend that extra dough to piss test. Round here they do hair and saliva tests these days. 

Anyway. Best of luck.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this but several things you could have done to avoid this.
Simply say you were not ready to urinate at the time. It's for a job not a probation /parole official. So i don't see how the door HAD to stay open.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2015)

Was this to get a job or to keep your job because they were suspecting you of something?


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Sorry bro. Stuff is gonna happen. It costs money for them to send you to the lab. Of course the dudes have a job to do. Piss is their business, they sell a service like the auto parts store sells parts. But, it's not like it was a probie or anything. Maybe talk to your boss if you really want to keep the job. It's just weed right?
> 
> Anyway, good luck looking for a new job. They aren't supposed to give the reason you got let go to anyone calling. Find a job where they don't really care if you smoke weed. Like construction or small business where they really can't afford to spend that extra dough to piss test. Round here they do hair and saliva tests these days.
> 
> Anyway. Best of luck.


Yeah, it's just weed. I had just finished my interview and was told that I got the job, but that I had to go take a drug test. Having done research I prepared and took the bottle in case this situation arose. Fuck these laws and company policies!


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sorry to hear about this but several things you could have done to avoid this.
> Simply say you were not ready to urinate at the time. It's for a job not a probation /parole official. So i don't see how the door HAD to stay open.


This was to get a job. The manager told me that he could've given me a few days if I needed, but a few days wouldn't have been enough for me to get clean since I'm an everyday smoker.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2015)

Forte said:


> So I just took a urine test for Oreilly Auto parts and I got caught at the lab. When the guy took the temperature it was 105 (used two hand warmers), should've just used one. He then said to give him the container that I used to cheat. This was my first time ever cheating on a drug test and I didn't know that I was going to be timed and the door had to be open. Why don't people post this stuff here since it's important. From all the research that I did, no one mentioned that the door had to be open and that you're timed. I thought I was going to be able to go in the restroom and take as long as I needed so the pee could cool down. Anyways, I hope other people who have to take a drug test read this.


you would have passed if you piss was 7 degreese lower


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> you would have passed if you piss was 7 degreese lower


I know man. That's why I should've used one hand warmer. The thing is that these hand warmers take a while to heat up so I used two because I didn't want it to be cold.


----------



## BROBIE (Feb 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> you would have passed if you piss was 7 degreese lower


Thank you Capt Obvious 105-7 = 98. 
Just yankin' yer chain.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2015)

Forte said:


> I know man. That's why I should've used one hand warmer. The thing is that these hand warmers take a while to heat up so I used two because I didn't want it to be cold.


get it to temp it should have a temp strip on it put it in your nutts go inside and take the test lol... how did you not know it wasn't too warm


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

theexpress said:


> get it to temp it should have a temp strip on it put it in your nutts go inside and take the test lol... how did you not know it wasn't too warm


I used the hand warmers that you shake. What kind do you use? I put it on my outer thigh since I was wearing a football girdle.


----------



## deadgro (Feb 12, 2015)

Is it really too much to ask you to stop smoking for a few days? I mean you knew it might happen.


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

deadgro said:


> Is it really too much to ask you to stop smoking for a few days? I mean you knew it might happen.


I applied on Saturday, got called Monday, interviewed Wednesday and today. I've been smoking everyday for 4 years so if I had stopped, I still would've failed.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2015)

I use a small water tight container. I prefer like a small OTC pill bottle like zantac or something.

I put it under my arm pit. Perfect temp every time.


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I use a small water tight container. I prefer like a small OTC pill bottle like zantac or something.
> 
> I put it under my arm pit. Perfect temp every time.


How do you keep it from falling down?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2015)

Forte said:


> How do you keep it from falling down?


rubber band


----------



## MightyMike530 (Feb 12, 2015)

At least it was only to get a job and not a parole/probation violation.


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> At least it was only to get a job and not a parole/probation violation.


Fuck it. Autozone here I come.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2015)

Forte said:


> How do you keep it from falling down?



Just keep my arm pit closed on it. With a little practice you can hold it there and use your arm.

Oh and don't wear deodorant on that arm pit. It gets on the bottle then your hands then the cup. Lol. I have practice.


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Just keep my arm pit closed on it. With a little practice you can hold it there and use your arm.
> 
> Oh and don't wear deodorant on that arm pit. It gets on the bottle then your hands then the cup. Lol. I have practice.


I'm going to try this next time. Do you keep the bottle under your arm pit for 30 min and then head over there or what?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Feb 12, 2015)

30 min to an hour. If you get urine the night before it needs a little longer to warm. Take it out and shake lightly a couple times to warm it faster.


----------



## Forte (Feb 12, 2015)

Thx for the tips, man.


----------



## Skylor (Feb 12, 2015)

MightyMike530 said:


> At least it was only to get a job and not a parole/probation violation.


Least your not being charged with a crime...*cheating on a drug test could be consider fraud* in some states-cities..it depends on the type of job as well, auto part store nobody gives a shit about but for trucking jobs were U drive a semi, thats covered by NHTSA, National Highway Traffic Safety Administration..cheating on their test is a crime, I'm almost certain

Now thats "cheating".....If U get to the testing place and U see its like "West Point" .....U can say, FU, I've changed my mind, this job isn't right for me...but don't let them find anything on U


----------



## Forte (Feb 13, 2015)

I just got a call back from the manager that I interviewed with and he didn't mention anything about the drug test. He told me to go online and sign off for a background check. The forms say that if I failed the drug test that I would have to pay for the test. Do you guys think he's tricking me so that I can pay for the drug test?


----------



## Skylor (Feb 15, 2015)

No, besides it can't cost that much...can it ? $15 is different then $100....do U still want the job--can U pass the drug test without cheating....I would look elsewhere for work..if U gotta be squeaky clean , gee drive a semi truck or something that pays more then min wages


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 15, 2015)

Forte said:


> I just got a call back from the manager that I interviewed with and he didn't mention anything about the drug test. He told me to go online and sign off for a background check. The forms say that if I failed the drug test that I would have to pay for the test. Do you guys think he's tricking me so that I can pay for the drug test?


Yep. Probably not his first applicant to fail.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Feb 15, 2015)

You say the form said if you fail you pay for the test......Fuck That. I'd cut my losses and move on and if you're gonna continue to smoke you need to learn the in's and out's of passing a piss test. Use what happened here as a lesson and be better prepared next time . Live and learn my friend !


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 13, 2015)

It's illegal, at least in my state and i believe in most, for them to watch you take a piss test unless it's for law enforcement reasons( probation,etc). I know for a fact they can't even come in the bathroom with you for job interview tests around here. I would report the drug testing facility for breach of privacy and protocol, I'd also go back to the parts store and tell them the company they are using is breaking the law and that they are complicit by using that company.


----------



## newguy1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Forte said:


> So I just took a urine test for Oreilly Auto parts and I got caught at the lab. When the guy took the temperature it was 105 (used two hand warmers), should've just used one. He then said to give him the container that I used to cheat. This was my first time ever cheating on a drug test and I didn't know that I was going to be timed (3 minutes) and the door had to be open. Why don't people post this stuff here since it's important. From all the research that I did, no one mentioned that the door had to be open and that you're timed. I thought I was going to be able to go in the restroom and take as long as I needed so the pee could cool down. Anyways, I hope other people who have to take a drug test read this.


To my knowledge it is 100% Illegal for them to make you keep the door open. It is for sure against your rights I just took a drug test for Sprint and they said they can not go in the room or watch you while you are in the bathroom I would see if there is something you could do. Or just caulk it up as a loss and find another job. Either way sorry to here and good luck


----------



## superloud (Mar 22, 2015)

Forte said:


> So I just took a urine test for Oreilly Auto parts and I got caught at the lab. When the guy took the temperature it was 105 (used two hand warmers), should've just used one. He then said to give him the container that I used to cheat. This was my first time ever cheating on a drug test and I didn't know that I was going to be timed (3 minutes) and the door had to be open. Why don't people post this stuff here since it's important. From all the research that I did, no one mentioned that the door had to be open and that you're timed. I thought I was going to be able to go in the restroom and take as long as I needed so the pee could cool down. Anyways, I hope other people who have to take a drug test read this.


 I know its hind sight but what you said it did was Diptic container down in the toilet so the cold water got in it


----------



## newguy1 (Mar 22, 2015)

superloud said:


> I know its hind sight but what you said it did was Diptic container down in the toilet so the cold water got in it


Hindsight is always 20/20


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 22, 2015)

They can not watch you unless you are on probation.


----------



## superloud (Mar 22, 2015)

newguy1 said:


> Hindsight is always 20/20


Sure is


----------



## Forte (Mar 22, 2015)

He wasn't watching me, but I had to keep the door open, and was timed (3 minutes).


----------



## vostok (Mar 22, 2015)

*In time years perhaps ..you too will learn to fight and win battles, one secret to winning a battle, is picking the time and place until then 
you will always be some jerks bitch *


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 22, 2015)

should have dipped the bottle of fake piss in the toilet for a few seconds or w/e it took to cool it down first..


----------



## 2puffs (Mar 24, 2015)

Forte said:


> I applied on Saturday, got called Monday, interviewed Wednesday and today. I've been smoking everyday for 4 years so if I had stopped, I still would've failed.


yes,however with the few extra days givin you may have passed...


----------



## retyred (Mar 24, 2015)

Get into politics, state local municipal any ! No test.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 25, 2015)

I've only had to take one piss test so far in my life. I made sure to piss all over the cup before handing it back..oops.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 9, 2015)

Oooh im waiting in the lobby to take a test right now


----------



## brimck325 (Apr 9, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 9, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Oooh im waiting in the lobby to take a test right now


I hope you studied.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 9, 2015)

Lol

Well if i fail its not like i wont have a job, cause im just awesome like that.
But i was completely clean for 2 months and smoked half a gram if that of some bud ~40hrs ago.. course i dont get the results, work does so i dont know just yet but we'll see. I k.ow the half life and their wasnt anything stored up in my fat. Fairly diluted piss..i should pass 
I probly shoulda waited or got fake piss but whatever


----------



## triumphman (Apr 9, 2015)

Wear tighty wightys and put the pee in a condom and tie it off, then put it right next to your junk.


----------



## qwizoking (Apr 14, 2015)

Whew i passed.
I love being right


----------



## PicturesOfYou (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't recommend condoms, they have the potential to bust. I also don't recommend handwarmers or used shampoo bottles. You can go to walmart and buy a 3oz travel bottle with a twist off cap for a dollar that you really just need to wash out with water and dry out. After that, men, run it up against your balls and taint. Women, tuck it in. If you have to refrigerate your sample, simply take the airtight, sealed bottle and toss it in the sink or shower (hot water only, suck it up if you don't enjoy it.) with you so it heats up with you an hour or two before you have to go. Your pelvic area, properly clothed, will keep that bottle at about 98.6 degrees and is good for up to 12 hours. Make sure you wear pants or jeans, not too tight ( I prefer somewhat fitted pants) and wear two pairs of boxer briefs. I myself use spandex to retain heat. Make sure the inner pair is pulled up on the thighs enough but not too much and the top tucked in enough to not look like you're wearing two pairs. The last time, I wore three just to ensure there was no sagging on the bottle and that the bottle was sure not to relocate itself to looking like it was sticking out my ass. When the collector lets you in: Close the door, unlock it, unbuckle, unzip and set the cup down. Carefully pour liquid into container and then take a leak. (Ladies, don't even take it out, just uncap and recap, you'll get pee on your hands if you're not careful but it's the easiest way.) Stuff the bottle back (You don't have to put it in the same place, I just stuff it next to my junk.) before you zip up and present your sample. Works every time. You just have to remember: practice, practice, practice. Have a friend or roomie with you before you have to go and practice opening the bottle to see if you're quiet enough through the bathroom door. (I promise the drug tester's doors are made with thicker wood.) Practice doing the self frisk some places make you do so you can be aware of being caught if you're not a woman and practice breathing exercises! (Don't take a thermometer, it's just one extra step and item to help you get caught) If you don't, you have a higher chance of being caught. Follow it this way and there should be no problem. Sorry for the length but it's an important topic. I hope it helps!


----------

